# Fairy tales, happy endings and happy unions  ...



## grimalkin (Jan 24, 2016)

hullo, recently i had a friend saying "i dont believe in fairy tales, prince charming & happy endings (or lived happily ever after) and all that", well i said "then you should love Tolkien's fairy tales!" Lets face it, the protagonists mentioned have quite messed up love stories or marriages. To start off with Elrond; Elrond's wife was abducted and freed but Elrond couldn't console her anymore so off she went to the undying lands to get healing, like forever, Thranduil's wife and Legolas mom had an unhappy ending in Gundabad, the Ents (all male) were still looking for their wives, who by the way had already abandoned them for greener or less green pastures and fought Sauron losing. Denethor never recovered from the loss of his wife, while Theoden was still happy following her loss but was single again nonetheless, Aragon and Arwen had to wait a long time to be together then he laid down his life and she got a massive depression and abandoned her kingdom and children to pass away alone. I am just introducing the topic for earlier on another unhappy union witnessed King Aldarion being treated bitterly by wife who guess what, abandons him and turns femminist, all she needed was a lawyer to further convince daughter how bad daddy is and how misplaced his love of trees was, again Turin Turumbar has an Oedipus sister moment ending in tragedy. What about single people disillusioned with lovek?


----------



## grimalkin (Jan 24, 2016)

Couldn't fit the whole thing in one posting: single protagonists; Bilbo, Frodo, Saruman, Gimli, Legolas all single. Though amongst others two happy unions do exist, Galadriel and Celeborn, (Gandalf was single too, maybe loved Galadriel but Celeborn was in the way, who knows?) and Sam who gets a happy marriage in the end. Even the orcs are unhappy, they all abandon their mates and march off to war... REGARDING the dwarfs, a jEalous race whose female population amounts to one third, no wonder most are also single... FORGIVE THE CAPS BUT IM HAVING SMARTPHONE ISSUES, MY POINT IS THAT FAIRY TALES DO NOT NECESSARILY NEED TO HAVE EARTHLY HAPPY ENDINGS...


----------



## grimalkin (Jan 24, 2016)

I keep replying to my own posts; i did leave unmentioned two happy unions; Tom Bombadil & river daughter, Captain Faramir & Eowyn.., I wish them all the luck, happiness and the love which Eru Illuvitar can bestow...


----------



## grimalkin (Feb 1, 2016)

... Beren & Luthien... is another union i left unmentioned. Tolkienc's literature is fantastic this way, and in my humble opinion 1000times more interesting than Shakespeare...


----------

